# Project: Leemo "Big Knife"



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Leemo contacted me and said he wanted a big knife, so I built him one. I took pics of the process this time. I started out with an 18" piece of 3/32 440 stainless steel. It took about 10 hours +/-.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Still the finishing work to do on it, but the hard parts done


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm likin the "big knife"! kinda got a thing for 'em myself lol Looks good George!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Coming along very nicely George.....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I still have a couple of hours left on it, poliahing the blade and finishing the handle, which is Teak by the way.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice knife George!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Beautiful........... is all I can say!


thanks! Lee K.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

awesome. I like it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hey, thanks for posting up the step by step pics!
I got my stabilized Hawaiian Koa wood scales yesterday and will be trying to do your blade work justice(again) this weekend. 

Wish me luck !

Nice big blade you got going there by the way !


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Hey, thanks for posting up the step by step pics!
> I got my stabilized Hawaiian Koa wood scales yesterday and will be trying to do your blade work justice(again) this weekend.
> 
> Wish me luck !
> ...


I'm finishing up the leather sheath for it this weekend, so I'll post the completed pics soon.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm feeling under-knifed... Good work George!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'm feeling under-knifed... Good work George!


It's genetics:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> It's genetics:biggrin:


hmm... of all people to talk to me about genetics. Remember doe season??? :biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> hmm... of all people to talk to me about genetics. Remember doe season??? :biggrin:


I remember your lack of grip:tongue:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I remember your lack of grip:tongue:


That gate was heavy... :work:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That gate was heavy... :work:


I forgot how weak and fragile you were:biggrin:

I told them my "special friend" was holding the gate


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I prefer, easily distracted...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I prefer, easily distracted...


I forgot about the "pretty" butterfly you saw:biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought it had a beard...


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I thought it had a beard...


Oh, that must have been the Hawaiin shirt I had on, people say it makes me look kinda look butterfly-ish


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is gay-ish


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

It's finished with the sheath.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

A real beauty SV!! Thanks for taking us through the step-by-step.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks great George!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

looks great! sent ya' a pm........ can't wait to use it!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

good lookin' pig sticker!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dude, let me say that is totally awesome! Great job!!!!!


----------

